# Ceiling Cracked



## pjinthedacks (Jan 17, 2004)

We need some fix it ideas from our fellow Outbackers! Our 2003, 25FBS is parked on a wooded site. When we opened the Outback for the season, we found that the ceiling panel near the bed was seriously cracked. After an outside inspection, we found that a large limb (about 2 inches in diameter) had fallen on the roof and dented it so much that it cracked the ceiling panel inside. It was a miracle that the rubber roof membrane only stretched and was not torn! We have made sure that there are no leaks - rain every day since we arrived last week (4 inches total). Now we need some help to fix the cosmetic issues. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

pjinthedacks said:


> We need some fix it ideas from our fellow Outbackers! Our 2003, 25FBS is parked on a wooded site. When we opened the Outback for the season, we found that the ceiling panel near the bed was seriously cracked. After an outside inspection, we found that a large limb (about 2 inches in diameter) had fallen on the roof and dented it so much that it cracked the ceiling panel inside. It was a miracle that the rubber roof membrane only stretched and was not torn! We have made sure that there are no leaks - rain every day since we arrived last week (4 inches total). Now we need some help to fix the cosmetic issues. any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry to hear about the ceiling panel being cracked. Can you post some pictures? That will help with the repair ideas.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ouch!! Sorry to hear about that!

Ok, first, if there's a roof vent close, remove the inside trim so you can see the damage inside the ceiling. It's thin paneling on the inside, then aluminum trusses, then plywood on the top covered with the rubber. Make sure you address structural damage before cosmetic.









Then, worst case you could replace that ceiling panel with a new one if you can get a RV place to sell you one. They are pretty standard.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ok, first, if there's a roof vent close, remove the inside trim so you can see the damage inside the ceiling. I


Great advice! Please take a picture (if possible) and post it here for everyone to see and provide comments on the best solution.


----------



## pjinthedacks (Jan 17, 2004)

Thank you for your help!! As soon as we get back to the Adirondacks, we will follow your suggestions and hopefully be able to post some pictures as well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pull the ceiling panel down and inspect the rafters and roof decking. You can reinforce the roof decking from inside and that way you can avoid pulling the roof rubber membrane off. Then replace the ceiling panel.

If the rafter is bent you can still repair it from below and inside but it will be trickier to do a good clean repair.

Once you pull the ceiling panel down post some pictures.


----------

